# I'm new, I have a dr, but what do you think about these?



## SoLiveYourLife (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm 5 months postpartum. I have anxiety, foggy head, quick to anger, severe anger, feel like I am going to pass out when I work out, wake at night, looking distances makes me feel queasy, headaches, gained weight at 3 mo postpartum then lost a few, still have 5 left to lose. I have had swallowing problems too. I also get night muscle aches often and BEG my husband for evening massages since my muscles are always so tight and massage feels great every single day! I had foggy head for 1 year after my first too with bad memory. I do not get up with the kids (hubby does) so sleep is not interrupted by kids to cause any of this.

A few weeks ago my TSH was .06 at my OB, and the T3 and T4 were on the upper end of normal.

So I went to an endo last week and blood was:
TSH: .009
T3 4.2
T4 2.13 (high is what nurse said)
CBC normal
white blood count 3.7 (low)
CMP (or t) normal
Thyroid antibodies 5

Dr sending me to get barium swallow, nuclear pill scan, ultrasound of neck. She said it is prob postpartum thyroiditis or graves.

Can someone tell me what they think? I know no one is a dr but from what you've experienced/seen on these boards and whatnot-if you had to guess... what do you think? Also how low is .009. The nurse said "very low" but I'm curious if folks get it much lower than that?

Thanks for any ideas and thoughts. Just want to get opinions, ideas from the patient side while I wait for tests. Thanks!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I tihnk your doctor is correct. Postpartum thyroiditis or the trauma and stress of haivng a baby triggered Graves disease.

Your TSH is low, yes. The number can only go to zero so you are almost there. "Normal people" have a TSH around .89 - 1.5 typically. Mine is like 14 so I am the opposite - hypo. I've seen people here more hyper than you but still your numbers are quite high which would explain the "Graves Rage" you are dealing with. That's the hot, ****ed off, I wanna choke someone feeling you get when you are hyper. Over time you learn to control that.

Will the thyroid ever go back to normal? I highly doubt it. In the end, it's probably Graves Disease and you'll be dealing with this problem until you get your thyroid nuked with RAI (radioactive iodine ablation - destroys the thyroid) or surgery to remove the thyroid.

The doctors will probably get you on Propranolol (a beta blocker) or another brand of beta blocker to slow down your heart rate and also put you on Methazimole, an anti-thyroid med that will slow the production of the thyroid hormones in your system.

If you do go on anti-thyroids, be sure to have them do a liver enzyme test initially and every 6 to 8 weeks or so. For some people, the anti-thyroid meds can be hard on the liver so it needs to be checked.

If the anti-thyroid meds work it is usually a short term fix. Many people feel good for a while and go into a sort of remission and then a few months or even years later, their thyroid starts acting up again.

You should demand the following tests: TSI, TPO Ab and TG Ab, Free T3, Free T4, Total T3 and Total T4.

If you are breastfeeding be sure to ask the doctor how all these meds and tests will affect your baby.

Now that the official stuff is out of the way.....welcome to the boards! 

I've seen HUNDREDS of people come through here after either just having a baby or they just quit smoking when all hell broke loose. It is VERY common. I don't know why exactly but quitting smoking or having a baby seems to really screw up the thyroid.


----------



## SoLiveYourLife (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm wondering why it says over 40 people have viewed but no one else has commented? Does everyone agree with the first response? Or not enough info to make an educated guess? Or too basic of a question?

thanks to the first responder-it helps to hear experienced ppl's thoughts!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Yes, I agree. I was a smoker and quit on January 1, 2010 and my reward was not only Graves Disease, but also Hashimotos. I also had a full hysterectomy in 9/09 and that probably triggered it all (because of the lack of hormones) and then the stopping smoking sent me into full blown Graves and Hashis. I had all your symptoms. My TSH was unreadable it was so low. Looking back through my life, I think I have had these diseases for years and no one ever caught it.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome:
One very important thing: if there is ANY chance you have Grave's disease, you MUST NOT exercise! The hyper state you are in can stress your heart and put you in a ilfe threatening state if you do anything more than walking.

Grave's disease can be confirmed by testing for it's antibodies (the TSI test Phil mentioned). Your doctor should have told you about the dangers of working out right away. Don't just take my word for it--call your doc and get qualified medical advice about this. If the doctor confirms this, then ask WHY you were not warned. Also, you very much need to have a qualified doctor check your eyes for possible problems caused by the hyperthyroid state. At least you are having an ultrasound and perhaps a radioactive uptake scan?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Can't comment much with out knowing your FT levels and Labs reference range. As it stands for now your TSH suggest hyperthyroidism. The FTs will or can tell if it is from Graves', etc.

My TSH two Labs ago was .008. I think Lab can read to .000. Actually they say anything under .01 is undetectable but they still can read to .000. (I guess)

Everybody has good advice and so does your doctor.

Good Luck with the rest of your test.


----------



## SoLiveYourLife (Oct 17, 2010)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Hi and welcome:
> One very important thing: if there is ANY chance you have Grave's disease, you MUST NOT exercise! The hyper state you are in can stress your heart and put you in a ilfe threatening state if you do anything more than walking.
> 
> Grave's disease can be confirmed by testing for it's antibodies (the TSI test Phil mentioned). Your doctor should have told you about the dangers of working out right away. Don't just take my word for it--call your doc and get qualified medical advice about this. If the doctor confirms this, then ask WHY you were not warned. Also, you very much need to have a qualified doctor check your eyes for possible problems caused by the hyperthyroid state. At least you are having an ultrasound and perhaps a radioactive uptake scan?


Interesting. I too wondered why she didn't mention working out. Esp considering it is going to take 3 weeks for me to get all of my test results. I did a barium swallow today and the dr there said prelim review looks positive. Then 2 weeks I do ultrasound and radioactive uptake scan.

This dr was too fast for me indeed... she is supposed to be one of the best, but didn't seem like she cared enough to tell me anything about how to handle the next few weeks.... maybe bc I didn't complain about much-I was focused on anxiety and anger, just needed those fixed fast since i have job interviews coming!! GRRR....what to do what to do...


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My endo didn't warn me about exercise, either. But it had been making me almost physically sick, so I stopped after reading about the potential damage it could cause.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SoLiveYourLife said:


> I'm 5 months postpartum. I have anxiety, foggy head, quick to anger, severe anger, feel like I am going to pass out when I work out, wake at night, looking distances makes me feel queasy, headaches, gained weight at 3 mo postpartum then lost a few, still have 5 left to lose. I have had swallowing problems too. I also get night muscle aches often and BEG my husband for evening massages since my muscles are always so tight and massage feels great every single day! I had foggy head for 1 year after my first too with bad memory. I do not get up with the kids (hubby does) so sleep is not interrupted by kids to cause any of this.
> 
> A few weeks ago my TSH was .06 at my OB, and the T3 and T4 were on the upper end of normal.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. It sounds like giving birth may have triggered hyperthyroidism and/or Graves'.

I am very glad you are having a RAIU (radioactive uptake scan); when is this scheduled?

What antibodies' test did you have; would you know?

Here is a list that I recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Your doctor is good. It is better not put you on any meds prior to the uptake scan.

Do you have arrhythmia of the heart? At this time, strenuous exercise is not recommended. Walking and perhaps some Yoga or Tai Chi as long as it is not too difficult.

TSH is very low but it could go lower. All the way down to 0.0


----------

